# 350 Bruin chip???



## tanner (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a Yamaha 350 Bruin that i want to put a chip in but i dont know if there is one does eney one know of one?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

There is no chip you have to have a EFI bike for Chip .


----------

